# Tony Spears v's Aston Martin Vantage Nurburging 2 day detail



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

I had the pleasure of getting to perform my detailing services on this special edition Aston Martin Nürburgring N400, it was no 21 of 240 actually built.
This customer informed me that he bought the car at 6 months old, he said the paintwork had swirls when he collected it from the dealership which is the usual case these days. He then took it to someone else local to him in Barnsley who said they could rectify the problem but it was still the same.

The car has only done around 2k miles from new but I decided to allocate it for a 2 day correction detail to take my time and get the paintwork as near as perfect as possible. The customer was only 15 miles away from my detailing bay so he decided to drop it off with me.

The last Aston Vantage I detailed , the customer actually worked for a paint company who design and make the colours for most OEM car manufactures. He told me that Aston use a 4 stage paint application to all their cars as opposed to 3 stages that all others use, they apply a second coat of primer that flat that down to get a perfect level finish, they also apply extra clearcoat which is why you are able to achieve a really deep finish when detailing.

Firstly I placed the car over the wash outside and gave it a full inspection to see what it was like with the sun shining.

*Outside Pictures*










A few fine scratches visible outside which I presume were caused by someone using a flexi blade to dry the vehicle, I personally would never use one .










Halogen inspection light reveals major swirl marks


















*Wash precedure*


T.F.R (Arches ,door Jams, engine bay, sills and fuel cap)
Washed with my own ph neutral Auto-wash using lambs wool wash mitt.
Wheels pre sprayed with my own Citrus Auto-Wheel klean agitating using a envy wheel brush.
Dried off using a large Miracle Dryer


















Traces of white compound splatter found on door hinge shuts, indicates someone has had ago at correcting the paintwork previously .










*Clay Procedure*


Yellow poly clay
Auto-wash watered right down to use as lube.









*Exterior paint correction precedure used*


Full inspection using halogen lamps to reveal swirl mark
No paint depth readings due to fibre glass.
3M masking tape used to protect rubber and plastic trims and also 50/50 shots.
3M Fast cut and Finesse-it used to remove severe swirls and scratches.
Menzerna 302 1 pass
Menzerna 85rd used to finish to remove any buffing marks or holograms caused., and refine the finish.
Dodo Juice Lime Prime hand application to areas the rotary buffer wont access.
Sealant applied
Smart gel used for rubber and plastic trims
Rimwax applied to wheels
Dodo Juice Supernatural wax used
Tyres dressed once the car is driven outside

*Plenty of swirls*










































*Bonnet Swirls*










Correcting Bonnet using 3M Finesse-it mixed with fast cut










*Orange waffle foam cutting pad used .*


















*Red waffle foam finshing head used with Menzerna 302*










*50/50 shots bonnet*

















*
50/50 shots on wing*










*Buffer in motion on wing*










*50/50 wing shot before*










*After shot*










*Myself in action with the Rotary*










*Correcting the sill*


















Spears junior following me round with the Menzerna 85rd


















*More swirls and scratches on tailgate*










2 inch cutting head used on wing mirror










Once we had completed the buffing stages with the rotary we then pulled the car outside to check for any buffer trails or holograms.










*Looks perfect*


















Once back inside we began to apply Dodo Juice Lime prime to all the nooks and crannies using a soft detail sponge brush.
*
Compound residue around awkward rear light clusters*

















*
Great for front grills*










*Brush used to get dust from back of handle*










*Sealant applied using 3 finger applicator from Dodo Juice*










*Buffed off using a new blue soft fluffer micro-fibre cloth*










*Wax of the day chosen on this occasion will be Dodo Juice Supernatural.*










*German wax applictor used*










*Final after pictures*































































































































Thankyou for taking time to look

Enjoy!

Tony Spears


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely awesome :thumb:

What a lovely car....


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Simply stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

thats some great work!!!

the results speak for themselves


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely results. Good write up and photo's.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great work guys.

What a car!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work tony. The 50/50 shots show what a state the car was in and the level of correction you achieved. Bet the owner was over the moon.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Top work tony. The 50/50 shots show what a state the car was in and the level of correction you achieved. Bet the owner was over the moon.


Cheers Francis hope your well buddy:thumb:

Customer very happy


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

huge improvement from your 50/50 shots :thumb:

looks cracking


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

The side-on view showing the whole of the driver's side of the car, towards the end of the video is :doublesho amazing! You must be well pleased with that!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Tony


Great work indeed, some fantastic correction, stunning 50/50 and an absolutely awesome finish befitting such a gorgeous marque:thumb:

And is the owner still grinning from ear to ear  I think so :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

50/50s show the good level of correction achieved. Finish looks lovely too, nice and glossy


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

nice work, looks awsome:thumb: What are the grey sponge applicators you were using? they look very handy.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

firebod said:


> nice work, looks awsome:thumb: What are the grey sponge applicators you were using? they look very handy.


Thanks buddy:thumb:

They are sponge brushes, got them from artist shop


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work. Those afters show a truly superb shine!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking 50/50 shots Tony, stunning finish.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely cracking mate.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning results :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic results mate, reflections look very sharp! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job looks really good :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning results 

tom


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Some great 50/50 shots there mate.

Good work.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW! :argie:
Love the reflection shots absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work guys! That AM paint looks nice and OP-free, as well...


----------



## mark14787 (Apr 24, 2009)

amazing good


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love this car and detail! Its crazy such a young car can look like that in the before pics!

You dont look old enough to have a son that age.. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Love this car and detail! Its crazy such a young car can look like that in the before pics!
> 
> You dont look old enough to have a son that age..
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul you have made my day:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like a tidy job, well done

RE the finesse it and fast cut mix. Try priming the pad first with ultrafina, then use Fast cut plus and the occasional spot of ultrafina, also smaller areas and move the rotary slower, end result is considerably less dust and doesn't take any longer to machine time wise


----------



## autoshinesvjnr (Apr 10, 2009)

i wasnt going to reply to your "advice" as tony has been correcting cars years before any of you "swissvax detailers" were on the seen. But any way as i was tryin to say i think the 50/50 shots and the glass finish show we dont need change are method thanks.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

autoshinesvjnr said:


> i wasnt going to reply to your "advice" as tony has been correcting cars years before any of you "swissvax detailers" were on the seen. But any way as i was tryin to say i think the 50/50 shots and the glass finish show we dont need change are method thanks.


Not sure Iain was questioning the finish achieved, but more trying to offer a solution to the dusting the FC+ causes, you obviously have it sussed though.
Been doing this many years myself but doesn't mean I know it all, always handy to stay in contact with other detailers for back-up advice.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great 50/50's mate top job well done:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Not sure Iain was questioning the finish achieved, but more trying to offer a solution to the dusting the FC+ causes, you obviously have it sussed though.
> Been doing this many years myself but doesn't mean I know it all, always handy to stay in contact with other detailers for back-up advice.


As mentioned here, you clearly mis-read my post completely!! The tone and wording are offering and sharing advice and at no point does the paragraph make any comment abou the work itself. Sorry for clearly offending the pair of you by trying to save you time and effort and helping you to achieve more efficient results.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Loving the shine


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice. Very nice.

evidence of compounding + no ptg readings = pooing my pants.

Nerves of steel you have.

Top work.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

great work on a great car i just love 50/50:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Serious said:


> Nice. Very nice.
> 
> evidence of compounding + no ptg readings = pooing my pants.
> 
> ...


Cheers

Yes compound was required to achieve full correction, even though i could not get any PTG readings due to fibreglass composites.

Nerves of steel you have.

Well been :buffer: for over 15 years now :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow mate, great shine, great finish, love it especially as it's my favorite car:thumb:


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

kick ass detail as per usual Tony. Waxy still calls you the grand master.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dug deep for this one


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

obiahman said:


> kick ass detail as per usual Tony. Waxy still calls you the grand master.


Now then buddy how are you doing? Yes this was a great detail to perform:thumb:
Just completed an SL Brabus K8 which kicks out over 700 bhp:doublesho
totally insane motor but another one for :thumb:my portfolio.
Tell Waxy yes i am still the Master:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

amazing work well done!!


----------



## YND (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent results & pictures :thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Top job, looks awesome!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice job :thumb: Looks great...write up and photos are wicked too


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning mate


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Blimey, this is a blast from the past.....

Will have to keep an eye out for the pics of the Brabus on your website, Tony....

Matt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not too bad - only a year old thread :lol:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing job! Love those reflections!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning result and great video :thumb:
Which sealant did you use ?


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Great finish - the 50/50 shots are great


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Great work matey! Would be nice to know where you got those grey foam "brush" type thingy bobs? You used them for the rear lights.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work! I guess you have to be careful when trying to correct a car that has already been 'corrected'. You never know how much damage the other detailer may have caused.


----------

